# Handlebar Sizing



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Is there a big difference in handling between using a 40cm to 42cm handlebar or is just all about preference?


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Depends on how wide your shoulders are. One will feel more comfortable or stable while you're riding. If that has effect on the handling, they yes, it effects handling.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Pay close attention to how the bars are measured across manufacturers as well. Some list outside to outside, others center to center and to further complicated they tend to measure them at different points on the bars. And beyond that many of the bars are different widths on the tops versus the drops now.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Is there a big difference in handling between using a 40cm to 42cm handlebar or is just all about preference?


I agree with TW... it's more of a comfort difference than a handling or performance difference, though technically a wider bar will give you more 'leverage' out of the saddle. 

I'm a fairly broad-shouldered guy, and I unfortunately rode 38cm bars for my first century because the dirtbag who sold me his used bike just wanted to unload 'em on a newb (i.e. me at the time). Never again. The pain was profound. :frown2:

I ride 44cm now, and am happy as a clam. Wider bars just let you relax your shoulders and upper body more, and you can even breathe a little bit better, feels like.

I've even gone so far as to try 46cm bars (Nitto 'Noodles'), but that's ended up being a skosh too wide, despite the enthusiastic ravings of the guy behind the counter at Rivendell Bicycle Works. Ah well. 

Kytree's point about paying attention to how the bars are measured is a good one as well. When I talk bar widths, I state them assuming a center-to-center measurement.

I would disagree with notion/rule that your bars have to be the same width as your shoulders. I have 42cm shoulders, but a 42cm isn't quite wide enough for me... though it's a helluva lot better than a 38. 
.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay... thanks for the info. I now have a better understanding. I found a 40cm FSA K-wing carbon bars at a bargin price of $99.00. I'm currently use 42cm aluminum bars. Based on the chart TWB8s provided I think I'm going to hold off what I thought might be good buy.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

The narrow width might in fact be the reason why those bars were 'such a good deal'.

42s and 44s seem to be the most popular sizes these days, from what I've seen. 40s are kinda more for the little guys.
.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Dug this up while searching. 
Same deal...was going for the $99. FSA's in 40cm.
I'm currently riding Bontrager SSR VR Bend OS at 38cm.

Because I don't know "what" pains bars that are too narrow would cause, I can't tell if these are too narrow for me. 

I thought about just jumping up to a 44cm bar, but after reading this thread, I don't want to go "too" wide. 

*Questions:*
1. Again, how do I measure my back to find out the proper width?

2. What discomfort should I attribute to the bars being too wide/narrow for me? 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

1. Measure straight across your back between the bony protrusions at the tops of each shoulder (about where your collarbone joins the shoulder).

2. The old feeling about too-narrow bars is that they would constrict your breathing. I don't know if that's true, but I've experienced shoulder aches from such bars. Personally, I don't see any real downside to too-wide bars except for clearance issues -- they'd have to be pretty wide indeed to cause discomfort (50 cm or greater, and you'd be hard-pressed to find a bar that wide).


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I love the FSA Wing bar, standard on 5 of my bikes. If you are not stuck on the carbon version, Nashbar has the aluminum version, in 42cm. Last one I got a week ago was $20.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I ended up staying with the 42cm bars and purchased the 3T PRO ERGONOVA bars. To my surpise they also have a slight flat/winged like top bar too. I also GOT new 3T 110mm stem to go with the new bars.  

Put everything on last weekend and went on a short 15 mile ride, the bars feel great... better then my stock SCOTT ERGO bars. The drop on the 3T's are more comfy on my hands, wrist and forearms... feels mroe natural.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

SilverStar said:


> 1. Measure straight across your back between the bony protrusions at the tops of each shoulder (about where your collarbone joins the shoulder).
> 
> 2. The old feeling about too-narrow bars is that they would constrict your breathing. I don't know if that's true, but I've experienced shoulder aches from such bars. Personally, I don't see any real downside to too-wide bars except for clearance issues -- they'd have to be pretty wide indeed to cause discomfort (50 cm or greater, and you'd be hard-pressed to find a bar that wide).


Just found out I'm riding a 38cm handlebar.
I haven't measured my back, but I have a 42" chest. 
I'm guessing that a 44cm bar would be noticeably better.


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

Great info in this thread! Just getting back into some serious riding after years of jumping on my old road bike for a ride. Saw a thread about sizing and got thinking about my handlebars size. Measured my bars at a shocking 36cm My LBS confirmed that a 42 is a better fit. Seeing that I'm saving for new full carbon ride, I didn't want to spend much on new bars now. Did happen to see a used carbon 42cm set on e-bay. Throw a bid into the ring and won. Just under $20 w/ shipping they are on the way! Can't wait! Its amazing how 35 years in sizing theory has changed! 

Thanks for the great info guys :thumbsup:


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Rum Runner said:


> Did happen to see a used carbon 42cm set on e-bay. Throw a bid into the ring and won. Just under $20 w/ shipping they are on the way! Can't wait!


Sorry about raining on your parade, but there are quite a few people who, for safety reasons, would never buy and install a used carbon handlebar. And for what it's worth, carbon bars are often heavier than an aluminum alloy bar of similar shape and size. At the least, inspect the sub-$20 carbon bar closely before putting it on the bike.


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

Trust me, planed on inspecting them big time! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Bars are really cheap on eBay and easy enough to install that you can buy a couple in different widths and try them out to decide on a size, then buy a 'good' bar that you want to use long-term.


----------



## scirocco (Dec 7, 2010)

It's completely down to preference.

For anyone who thinks that narrow bars restrict your breathing, you might want to have a look at TT riders who seem to do okay with 4 cm bars instead of 44cm


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Getting the appropriate width is good, but realize your hands and arms aren't locked into one position. You probably move them around quite a bit; hoods, tops, drops, as well as pivoting your hands inward and outward, and bending your elbows more or less, etc.. so, IMO, 1 cm one way or the other isn't a big difference in the scheme of things.


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

I found out about bar width when testing the Wilier I was about to buy. It had 38cm stock bar and I felt like I couldn't control the bike with the narrow bars. The shop changed to a 42cm, with a pro-rated up-charge $. Made a huge difference in comfort and handling.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

scirocco said:


> It's completely down to preference.
> 
> For anyone who thinks that narrow bars restrict your breathing, you might want to have a look at TT riders who seem to do okay with 4 cm bars instead of 44cm



I think the breathing thing with narrow bars works out for TT riders because that TT/tri-bike position puts your arms far out in front of you, instead of at your sides. 

To wit:









.


----------



## gcolumbia (Nov 29, 2005)

I had the FSA Wing Pro which is a great bar. Be careful with the sizing of this bar though because the drops are slightly flared outward. I had a size 42 which was measured center to center at the drops. At the tops though, the measurement came to 40 cm center to center. I was having a lot of shoulder pain so I went to wider Deda Zero 100 (also a great bar). As others have mentioned Deda measures their bars outside to outside just to be different I guess. Mine was a size 46 so 44cm center to center at both the tops and drops. Long story short my shoulder pain instantly vanished so bar width made a big difference in my case.

Other things I noticed were better handling and more leverage out of the saddle. I think the breathing thing is a myth though.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I dunno, SystemShock...


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

kbwh said:


> I dunno, SystemShock...


Guess it depends on the guy.
.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm in a minority of riders that prefers a bar width smaller than my measured width. I measure for a 42 but prefer 40s and even some 38s. I find that the narrower bars are easier on my wrists.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

superjesus said:


> I'm in a minority of riders that prefers a bar width smaller than my measured width. I measure for a 42 but prefer 40s and even some 38s. I find that the narrower bars are easier on my wrists.


Me too! Only discovered this when I got a new bike that came with 40s. After I rode it back from the LBS, I put on my 42s and found that the 40s suited me better. The 40s feel a lot more comfortble when I'm on the hoods.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

SystemShock said:


> I think the breathing thing with narrow bars works out for TT riders because that TT/tri-bike position puts your arms far out in front of you, instead of at your sides.


I have never seen anyone ride a road bike with their arms at their sides.(excluding riding with no hands)

Even with narrow bars you can bend your elbows to open your chest up. Most adult males have a very similar shoulder width around 40-42cm I posted a diagram and chart in this thread if you are interested in the actual percentile break down. It is about half way down the thread. https://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/handlebar-width-262656.html It is really about what you like and find comfortable.

Bar width will change the handling of a bike. I recommend getting some cheap bars off ebay or barrow them from friends ask a local shop for take offs. and try as many widths and shapes as you can. then sell what do do not like on ebay if your careful you could find a bar you really like and make a few bucks.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

QuattroCreep said:


> I have never seen anyone ride a road bike with their arms at their sides.


Pshaw. Of course you can. I see it all the time.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Note: In terms of restricting breathing, it doesn't matter where your forearms are... because with narrow bars (heck, any bars), it's your _upper arms_ that are up against your chest, not your forearms. Elbow flex is immaterial.

The exception is if you bend your elbows _outwards_, but that of course is very poor aerodynamically. 

I think among old-school Euros, this isn't even debated, really... I remember an old Winning column where an American goes to compete in a Belgian crit, and finds he can't breathe.

He sign languages his issue to a local cycling shopkeeper, who laughs and holds up some narrow handlebars while making an exaggerated gasping sound. Then he sells him some wide-enough bars. 
.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

SystemShock said:


> Note: In terms of restricting breathing, it doesn't matter where your forearms are... because with narrow bars (heck, any bars), it's your _upper arms_ that are up against your chest, not your forearms. Elbow flex is immaterial.
> 
> The exception is if you bend your elbows _outwards_, but that of course is very poor aerodynamically.
> 
> ...


This may have been discussed to death, but I've never seen an acceptable explanation for why drop bars that are too narrow are blamed for restricting a riders breathing, but aero bars, which are typically much narrower than even the narrowest drop bars, do not restrict a rider's breathing


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

superjesus said:


> This may have been discussed to death, but I've never seen an acceptable explanation for why drop bars that are too narrow are blamed for restricting a riders breathing, but aero bars, which are typically much narrower than even the narrowest drop bars, do not restrict a rider's breathing


I haven't used aero bars in years, so I can only make an educated guess as to what they do or don't do to breathing and why.

For drop bars, I used 38s early on, and can definitely say that breathing was better when I went to 42s (and eventually 44s).

Believe it, or choose not to... it's not like I'm selling anything. 
.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That Belgian anecdote: My guess is that the American with narrow bars froze all up and therefore breathed badly because of the technically difficulties of the typical races in the Heartland.

I like my 3T Ergonovas: Shoulder width 44cm at the (compact) drops for good handling, but 41-42cm at the hoods for a little aero help in the Fabian/Wiggo (fast forward in a straight line) position.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

kbwh said:


> That Belgian anecdote: My guess is that the American with narrow bars froze all up and therefore breathed badly because of the technically difficulties of the typical races in the Heartland.


Nothing like that was mentioned, to my best recollection. 

IIRC, he did say the problem was resolved by the wider bars.
.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It was a guess, and I'm sticking with it.
There's anecdotal evidence in cyclocross (and singletrack MTB) bar widths.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

kbwh said:


> It was a guess, and I'm sticking with it.


That's fine... (educated) guesses are mostly all we have here. That and anecdotes.
.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

SystemShock said:


> Pshaw. Of course you can. I see it all the time.


Actually all of your images prove my point. Not one of those rides has their arms by their sides. Look at the relationship of their arms to their torso. Not one is even close to being aligned they are all closer to 90deg. In fact the cover image from bicycling with the guy in the red kit and the last image of the woman shows elbows out, neither of those bars looked narrow. 

I think you are confusing an arm being vertical with an arm that is by a riders side. 

Try this: 
Sit in a chair and hold your arms parallel to the ground so your hands are about shoulder width apart. Now bring your hands together. How much was your chest compressed and breathing restricted. My guess is not much if at all, and we are only talking about changing that relationship 2.5" at most (difference between a 38cm and 44cm bar). 

I stand by my original feelings: Go with what you like and works for you. Bar width will effect handling. 

Riding with arms at side:
PS: Not one of those riders chest looks restricted notice the elbows bend out.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yikes, for some reason this molehill has turned into a mountain 

**


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Erion929 said:


> Yikes, for some reason this molehill has turned into a mountain
> 
> **


That's what System Shock is good at


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

QuattroCreep said:


> Actually all of your images prove my point.


Sounds like we were talking about two different things from Day One. You may've missed my post #27, but to me, 'arms by your sides' means upper arms.

Rib cage expansion isn't restricted only by having your arms running along your sides all the way down... you can also do it by bringing your elbows in, in front of you. In fact, it's easier to get that 'restricted' feeling that way, IME. Plus, arms along your sides all the way down is kind of a weird/outdated/very occasional position.

In the saddle, you'd probably only have your arms along your sides all the way down if you were sitting bolt upright, with very little distance between seat and bars, in some sort of English gentleman's position... which I don't think is/should be the focus of this discussion, though, sure, you can sometimes see a rec rider with a position that archaic.

In any case, the point was that it's the position of your upper arms in relation to the torso that can impede vigorous breathing. Yup, even with your upper arms at a 90 degree angle to the torso.

Per your example, yes, you can feel this even sitting down, if you do it right... simply lift your upper arms until they're parallel to the ground (i.e. at a 90 degree angle to your upper body). Bend your elbows significantly too. Now breathe deeply and repeatedly. 

With your upper arms about shoulder-width or wider, you shouldn't feel impeded. 

Now, still breathing deeply, bring your elbows/forearms together very slowly, still keeping your upper arms parallel to the ground.

At some point of narrowness, you start to feel a 'restricted' feeling, small at first but then increasing, beginning between your pecs and armpits, and widening to more an 'all-over chest' feeling as you get quite narrow.

You may not want to believe it, but this is exactly what I used to feel riding 38s while going hard. It sucked. 

If you personally don't feel this/see this... great, buy some narrow bars and have fun. That's the great thing about cycling– no one has to ride the way anyone else tells them to.

We cool now? 
.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> That's what System Shock is good at


It always takes two, Salsa. You're proof. :wink5:

But this disagreement, however, doesn't interest me much. The war over wide bars seems like it was fought a long time ago... and wide more or less won.

To wit, back in the '80s when I first started riding, I saw a good number of 38s and 40s. Now 38s are almost gone ('cept maybe on women's bikes), and even 40s are not 'the standard' anymore.

Seems like a ton of ppl are on 42s and 44s. I'd guess 42s are now the most popular size (c-to-c).

Of course, if you have 38cm shoulders, you're gonna probably ride narrow bars. Ppl should always choose what works for them. But I think that within that caveat, the trend over the years has been to go wider within the constraints of your own morphology. 

/ Ppl in general are also getting bigger/taller, so that plays a role as well.
.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Okay... thanks for the info. I now have a better understanding. I found a 40cm FSA K-wing carbon bars at a bargin price of $99.00. I'm currently use 42cm aluminum bars. Based on the chart TWB8s provided I think I'm going to hold off what I thought might be good buy.


I believe those are measured at the ends of the drops. So that may be a 38 bar. But someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I read on some bike fitter guy's blog (VeloFitter Blog?) that you should measure the shoulders as suggested, and then subtract 2 cm. If your bars are too wide you will put your wrists in extension when you ride the hoods.

You do have a comfortable natural position where you have a minimal amount of muscle activity.
Without doing a bunch of electro-myographical studies, I'd assume that you could get an accurate measurement if you relaxed your arms and shoulders, bent at the waist and let your arms hang down freely. Someone could measure between your palms and determine what your hood width should be.

But then again, I could be wrong. I gave up a career in Ergonomics for Human Factors so who knows what the hell I still remember.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

About your 38 bars, I have a set of ITM bars from maybe the 80s they are stamped 42 but they are 38.5 c-c wide, bought them and then realised they were too small 

Then I got a set of 3TTT TDF, stamped 42, but they are 40cm wide c-c

Both have no flare, I guess they used to size them like this at the time?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> About your 38 bars, I have a set of ITM bars from maybe the 80s they are stamped 42 but they are 38.5 c-c wide, bought them and then realised they were too small
> 
> Then I got a set of 3TTT TDF, stamped 42, but they are 40cm wide c-c
> 
> Both have no flare, I guess they used to size them like this at the time?



Mine were Cinellis. Cinellis were always measured center-to-center, AFAIK.
.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

SystemShock said:


> Now, still breathing deeply, bring your elbows/forearms together very slowly, still keeping your upper arms parallel to the ground.


Who rides a road bike like that? Only TT setups remind me of that.

I am going to guess with your hate of narrow bars and problems breathing you never ride with your hands on the tops of the bars. Once you move your hands off the hoods to the tops you have effectively narrowed your bars. I have never read a post that says I can't breath when my hands are on the top part of the bars.

Riding on the top of the bars works for me, but then again I dont ride with my elbows touching and my wrists apart.(post#27) I also have the ability to rotate my forearms without moving my upper arms. I guess I am some kind of freak.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

QuattroCreep said:


> Who rides a road bike like that? Only TT setups remind me of that.


Look at the pics in post #26. Plenty of ppl riding like that, and none of 'em are on TT bars. 

Unless you're somehow misinterpreting my example as 'elbows touching', or almost? You certainly don't have to go to that extreme to feel constriction in your breathing.



> _I am going to guess with your hate of narrow bars and problems breathing you never ride with your hands on the tops of the bars. Once you move your hands off the hoods to the tops you have effectively narrowed your bars. I have never read a post that says I can't breath when my hands are on the top part of the bars._


What you're forgetting is that when you're on the tops, you're also usually bending your elbows outwards some. 

Again, think upper arms, not where your hands are. The guy in the pic below certainly isn't constricted. 











Also, I don't 'hate' narrow bars, they're just inappropriate for me. If I were 5'6" and narrow-shouldered, then 38s would probably work great.



> _Riding on the top of the bars works for me, but then again I dont ride with my elbows touching and my wrists apart.(post#27) I also have the ability to rotate my forearms without moving my upper arms. I guess I am some kind of freak._


Circus freak, or just 'freak' freak? :smilewinkgrin:
.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

It's not all that complex; if you think your bars are too wide/narrow, just get some cheap on eBay and try a different size. That's an easy, low-cost way to figure it out.


----------



## BrothersEmpire (Oct 11, 2011)

Bar width depends purely on your body, your experience, your comfort. No one can tell you what is right or wrong but you. You will know if its not right. I know im a 42cm guy, despite being fitted for 44cm. I like the control better, the feel better. Its just me. 

Try a few, make your decision, leave people to make their own decision for themselves.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

BrothersEmpire said:


> Bar width depends purely on your body, your experience, your comfort.
> 
> No one can tell you what is right or wrong but you. *You will know if its not right.*


I agree.
.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

SystemShock said:


> Look at the pics in post #26. Plenty of ppl riding like that, and none of 'em are on TT bars.
> 
> Unless you're somehow misinterpreting my example as 'elbows touching', or almost? You certainly don't have to go to that extreme to feel constriction in your breathing.


Looking over post# 26 I fail to see anyone with their elbows inside of their shoulder line. All show elbows out even if it is just a little bit.



SystemShock said:


> Again, think upper arms, not where your hands are. The guy in the pic below certainly isn't constricted.


Bingo you just made my point for me. Just because your hands are close together does not mean your upper arms are close together. This does not mean elbows out either, humans are more then capable of rotating their hands and forearms in from shoulder width without changing the width of their upper arms.

Bar width is a personal choice. Handling, comfort, personal preference all come into play, but narrow bars restricting breathing no.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

QuattroCreep said:


> Looking over post# 26 I fail to see anyone with their elbows inside of their shoulder line. All show elbows out even if it is just a little bit.


I think you're still misinterpreting what I said earlier. You really don't have to move your elbows inboard much to start to get that 'restricted' feeling.



> _Bingo you just made my point for me. Just because your hands are close together does not mean your upper arms are close together. This does not mean elbows out either, humans are more then capable of rotating their hands and forearms in from shoulder width without changing the width of their upper arms._


Umm... hands close together, but elbows not sticking outwards, and you're not bringing your upper arms in either? How exactly does that work in the drops? Are you holding them between your middle and pointer fingers, like a contortionist? Doesn't sound like much fun. :lol: 



> _ Handling, comfort, personal preference all come into play, but narrow bars restricting breathing no._


I know what I've experienced, and I also know that I'm not imagining it. 

Sorry if you can't accept it. Guess we'll have to agree to disagree.
.


----------



## res2580 (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks for the shoulder sizing advice!


----------



## Espidi (Nov 1, 2009)

It depends on your preferences


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

Update: got the 42cm HBs installed. Found that breathing is a bit less labored. Have more room for hand placement. This helps to prevent neck and shoulder discomfort. 

The thing that caught me by surprise is that the bike handles differently. Faster response while hands are on the wider parts of the HB. Makes sense, just didn't think about it till out on the road. 

Again, Thanks guys for all the super info!


----------

